# Help with sizing



## GAVLAD (16 Feb 2011)

Hi all

I'm pretty new to the road cycling scene and decided to upgrade from my 'bed iron' to something decent.
I've seen a couple of bikes advertised and wonder if anyone can give me some plain English advice?
There's a Scott Addict R2 which is size medium 54cm, but I've read that the seat post is intergrated with the frame.
This may add a further 10cm on.

Then there's a Trek which measures 56cm and there's a litespeed bella which measures 58cm.

The Trek and the Litespeed frames are more traditional in style and don't feature sloping cross bar or intergrated seat posts, so I'm comfortable with knowing that these will fit my size.

I appreciate that there's some difference to the above bikes in frame material and styles, but I'm just after the best bike that I can afford and which will fit best.
All are advertised on ebay.

I'm 6ft1 with an inside measurement of 31/32inch approx.

Any advice will be appreciated.
Cheers!


----------



## addictfreak (16 Feb 2011)

Im 6ft and ride a Scott Addict 56cm (L). I reckon its about the right size for me. I have tried my mates 54cm and it didnt feel quite right for me.

If the R2 has had its seatpost cut it maybe to small for you. Only way to be certain is to view the bike (if possible) and try it for size.

As for the other bikes, sizes will vary a 56cm Trek may not be the same as a 56cm Scott. Again the only way to be 100% sure is to try one.


----------



## gaz (16 Feb 2011)

A 54cm frame is going to be way too small for you. I'm 6ft and i ride a 58cm, a 56 would be uncomfortable let alone a 54


----------



## addictfreak (16 Feb 2011)

gaz said:


> A 54cm frame is going to be way too small for you. I'm 6ft and i ride a 58cm, a *56 would be uncomfortable* let alone a 54




I beg to differ, as I said im also 6ft and my 56cm addict is perfect for me. But having said that, what suits one will not suit all. Try before you buy, or go along to a good LBS and get sized._
_


----------



## raindog (16 Feb 2011)

gaz said:


> A 54cm frame is going to be way too small for you. I'm 6ft and i ride a 58cm, a 56 would be uncomfortable let alone a 54


+1
If you're 6ft1 normally you'll need a 58, but as mentioned above, get measured up properly before spending your hard earned cash.


----------



## addictfreak (16 Feb 2011)

Just checked on scotts website for sizing. 

6ft is right on the borderline between 56/58. 

As I said 56 is right for me, but its not a one size fits all. Given the fact that an R2 may set you back a few quid I would definately get sized.


----------



## Banjo (16 Feb 2011)

GAVLAD said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm pretty new to the road cycling scene and decided to upgrade from my 'bed iron' to something decent.
> I've seen a couple of bikes advertised and wonder if anyone can give me some plain English advice?
> ...



Welcome Gavlad I would double check your inside leg, at 6ft 1 its likely to be more than that.Remember for bike sizing purposes your leg measurement is from tight up in your crutch to the floor. I am only 5ft 9 and a half with 33 inch crutch to floor and ride a very comfy 56 cm Scott Speedster. I do know guys who are taller than me but on smaller bikes. Its partly down to rider preference.


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2011)

Its probably already been said but a 54cm frame is way to small for somebody of 6 foot 1. I'm just 5 foot 9 and bike fits recommend 56cm for me (I actually ride a 54cm an equivalent 54cm and a 55cm bike; not all at the same time ;-) ). My first fit was done in a lbs and subsequently I used this site www.wrenchscience.com which broadly agrees for me.
Good Luck :-)


----------



## Garz (16 Feb 2011)

I have a 54 and I'm a measly 5'6". I am also erring to the 56 minimum that others are suggesting.


----------



## MacB (16 Feb 2011)

I'd agree 56 or 58, not that you couldn't make a 54 fit but it may be tricky if the seatpost is cut to a certain size.


----------



## Howard (16 Feb 2011)

I wouldn't categorically say a 54 would be too small. It depends on lots of things; your preference, your body profile, the geo of the bike...

I'm 5.8": my single speed is 54cm, my road bike 50cm and my commuter 58cm (but with a flat bar).

You just have to try it, see if it works. For what it's worth, a bike that is 'too small' can be made to fit, within reason. A bike that's too large...then you have problems.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2011)

I'm also 6' 1" with approx 32" inside leg so we must be very similar in proportions. It's possible that our arms might be different lengths, but our upper and lower body sizes must be close.

I had a 56 cm bike which needed a 130 mm stem to feel right. I also had a 60 cm bike and had to put a 90 mm stem on to get that to fit. My current bikes are both 58 cm and feel right with 110 mm stems.

I definitely think 54 cm would be too small. I'd go for a 58 cm bike. You could almost certainly choose a stem and saddle position to make that a good fit for you. I think you'd need a stupidly long stem on a 54 cm bike, and you'd also probably have too much of a drop from the saddle to the bars.


----------



## GAVLAD (16 Feb 2011)

Hi all

Thanks very much for the valuable advice.
I think I shall visit my LBS and get measured and try a few.
I think that the valuable lesson is to do your homework and not be tempted by eBay prices for decent bikes at smaller sizes.
Thanks again!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2011)

I'm absolutely no expert, but I took delivery of my first road bike a couple of weeks ago and had spent some time researching the frame size question. Actually sitting on the bike and taking it for a spin on the road tells you an awful lot more than a crude manufacturer's sizing chart based on height.

I found that this clip was incredibly useful to watch before venturing into the bike shop, and made the whole fitting process much easier.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAl_5e7bIHk


Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## gaz (16 Feb 2011)

addictfreak said:


> I beg to differ, as I said im also 6ft and my 56cm addict is perfect for me. But having said that, what suits one will not suit all. Try before you buy, or go along to a good LBS and get sized._
> _



I meant that part was purely from my experience.


----------



## JNR (16 Feb 2011)

It really does depend on the manufacturer and even the frame they have designed. I ride a 51cm bike and I'm 5'9, with a 120mm stem fitted as standard. The same frame from the same manufacturer is different, and the 51cm from another would be too small, the 53 from another too big, the 53 with a 120mm stem from another perfect.

I think it all comes down to feel when you are actually on the bike. If your position feels good then nothing else really matters.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Feb 2011)

Ive got a Scott S50 54cm and am 5,11 but short legs , so 54 is to small fo you ,, my mate 6,2 just ought a 58cm frame and is spot on for him


----------

